# Me bad too!



## Wendy (Apr 16, 2011)

Like Paphioboy, I have also been bad. I was at the Toronto Artistic Orchid Society Show for judging this morning and three new ones....and a book...followed me home. :wink:

Paph sanderianum x anitum...previously bloomed
Paph sanderianum x anitum...BS
both from John Doherty (Zephyrus Orchids)

Paph intaniae...medium seedling
Book...Paphiopedilum Species, The Essential Guide, by Oakeley and Braem
From Sam Tsui (Orchid Inn)

I had pre-ordered a BS Paph addductum x gigantifolium from Sam but he forgot to bring it. He will bring it with him when he's back up here in August. :clap:


----------



## Justin (Apr 16, 2011)

that's cool you got intaniae, can't wait to see it flower someday.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 16, 2011)

Three plants and a book! And you call that bad?oke:


----------



## Marc (Apr 16, 2011)

Spending money on Orchids and espescialy slippers or books related to slipperls is never bad. Remember were addicts and we'll get into serious withdrawal symptoms if we don't get a "fix" on a regular basis.


----------



## Heather (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah well, can't go wrong with some anitum!


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2011)

Rotten Bad Wendy!!!


I want to be bad too, but I have 3 weddings coming up between now and November that are going to force me to be good for a while.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 16, 2011)

Rick said:


> Rotten Bad Wendy!!!
> 
> 
> I want to be bad too, but I have 3 weddings coming up between now and November that are going to force me to be good for a while.



Well you could buy them a nice Paph as a wedding gift...then after it's done blooming they'll get bored with it and give it back. :clap:


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Well you could buy them a nice Paph as a wedding gift...then after it's done blooming they'll get bored with it and give it back. :clap:




:wink::evil::wink::evil:


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't you just love that excuse "it followed me home" it still works whether it is a puppy or orchis/book
Been there 
Love
Congrats
Do you mind sharing the name of your new book?
Jim


----------



## Wendy (Apr 16, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> Don't you just love that excuse "it followed me home" it still works whether it is a puppy or orchis/book
> Been there
> Love
> Congrats
> ...



New book.....Paphiopedilum Species, The Essential Guide, by Oakeley and Braem


----------

